# I want a new Civic Type R but don't want laughed at.



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Currently have a MK7 Golf R but tbh it's a bit boring so fancy a change. The new CTR is on my radar but tbh isn't the best looking. I know I obviously can't see how it looks while driving but at the back of my mind I'm thinking people are laughing at me :lol: I had an Accord Type-R in 2001 (got rid of it for an Impreza P1 in 2003) I absolutely loved the ATR and would have kept it longer if someone didn't crash in to the side of me and mangle it. Any new CTR owners? Should I go for it?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I get what you mean

We had a mk7 Golf R and went with an M140i. The Civic was also on my radar but the rear end max power looking styling really put me off. 

I also looked at the new scooby sti but again - Bit too much for a 37 year olf family with 2 kids lol.

Just swapped the m140i for a 530d xdrive (How old am i now lol) I have had black wheels, grilles and glass though :lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The new ctr maybe a fantastic driving machine but the way it looks will lose them customers, the visual appearance plays a big part in car ownership, even those of a chavtastic dis position will shy away from it.


----------



## Dudge77 (Jun 8, 2016)

Why worry about what other people think. It’s your life live it as you see fit. 

They laugh through jealousy or to make them feel better as their life’s are ****. 

Beauty is on the inside as they say. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Get the new Evo looks more Tame


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

L555BAT said:


> Currently have a MK7 Golf R but tbh it's a bit boring so fancy a change. The new CTR is on my radar but tbh isn't the best looking. I know I obviously can't see how it looks while driving but at the back of my mind I'm thinking people are laughing at me :lol: I had an Accord Type-R in 2001 (got rid of it for an Impreza P1 in 2003) I absolutely loved the ATR and would have kept it longer if someone didn't crash in to the side of me and mangle it. Any new CTR owners? Should I go for it?


Not going to make the world of difference, but I saw a dark coloured one the other day and it didn't look 'as bad' at the back end as the lighter / red coloured ones do...


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I saw one the other day at a Honda dealer, black on black, and it looked very aggressive from every angle, but then the ‘max power’ look is really where this car is aimed at. If you have the Type R at one end of the scale and the Golf at the other, how about something in the middle like a Focus ST?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

What do you find boring about a golf R barring it being to capable to induce excitement that matchs your needs, rwd may tickle that box. something with a bmw badge on perhaps.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I certainly don’t laugh because I’m jealous, I laugh because it’s a bit weird looking and it’s an opinion I keep. 

There is something about that car that makes me want it but I opted for the what most would call boring.

Just wish the rear end was less erm, whatever you call what that is.

Still a cracking car though


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It doesnt matter how good a car is to drive if it's fugly in my eyes, i dont want it simple what others think mean jack [email protected]


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Well to be controversial I love the car and I really like the rear end

I understand where people come from with spoilers and how it looks 'chavy' but I think it is beautiful and very aggressive looking 

If it was on my radar I would take great pride standing there looking at one


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I’m a massive Honda fan, the lastest two CTRs have been awesome machines, the spoilers etc don’t put me off, my problem is that the base car they are stuck onto is the source of the ugliness. They just aren’t nice looking cars. The CTR rescues it a little, but not enough. 

Buy another ATR , someone I know is selling his nut and bolt restored ATR soon. They still shows up most modern cars, maybe not so much in a straight line, but where’s the fun in drag racing


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

See people laugh at all cars. A guy I know has a mk5 clio cup 200. He gets laughed at by all Porsche and sport car owners until he smokes them at 500+BHP in a go cart


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Ultra said:


> *What do you find boring about a golf R* barring it being to capable to induce excitement that matchs your needs, rwd may tickle that box. something with a bmw badge on perhaps.


It's too easy to drive very quickly. Maybe a CTR is like that too. I don't know.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Buy it because you want it. If we all liked the same it would be one boring world. 

I love it and if I had the Money would have one tomorrow. Or possibly a mk1 NSX


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Spike85 said:


> Buy it because you want it. If we all liked the same it would be one boring world.
> 
> I love it and if I had the Money would have one tomorrow. Or possibly a mk1 NSX


I'd love an NSX but would need to be the one without pop up headlights.


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

L555BAT said:


> Currently have a MK7 Golf R but tbh it's a bit boring so fancy a change. The new CTR is on my radar but tbh isn't the best looking. I know I obviously can't see how it looks while driving but at the back of my mind I'm thinking people are laughing at me :lol: I had an Accord Type-R in 2001 (got rid of it for an Impreza P1 in 2003) I absolutely loved the ATR and would have kept it longer if someone didn't crash in to the side of me and mangle it. Any new CTR owners? Should I go for it?


Speaking as an exDC2 integra owner (a looker it was not) if it has similar dynamics (reports suggest it is up there) and that is what floats your boat I say go for it. I currently drive an M135i and in looks terms it might as well be an M118d :lol:


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Shiny said:


> I'm a massive Honda fan, the lastest two CTRs have been awesome machines, the spoilers etc don't put me off, my problem is that the base car they are stuck onto is the source of the ugliness. They just aren't nice looking cars. The CTR rescues it a little, but not enough.
> 
> Buy another ATR , someone I know is selling his nut and bolt restored ATR soon. They still shows up most modern cars, maybe not so much in a straight line, but *where's the fun in drag racing*


Exactly, you can make anything go fast in a straight line. In the twistys is where it's fun.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Why do you care what others think . Having driven the latest ctr it is a real gem . I’m thinking about getting one later in the year to replace my m5 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The new CTR has been well received from the motoring press, if you want one, visit your local Honda dealer and test drive one, I'm sure you'll be impressed with it, you don't want to have any regrets without even test driving one first.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know why they've released a new shape so soon. Are you talking about the quad exhaust version or the new 5 door version. For me hondas years too late to the party. Should of released this when the mk2 focus rs was released.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

See in my opinion, these fast hatchbacks aren't very interesting. Yes they're fast and have lots of power but none make me go "Wow I want that"
Now if someone were to say they owned a Citroen SM I'd be jealous, but a Honda Civic? No.

I'd rather own an under powered girls car based on a hatchback.

Oh I do.

I'm off outside to smile at it


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

PugIain said:


> See in my opinion, these fast hatchbacks aren't very interesting. Yes they're fast and have lots of power but none make me go "Wow I want that"
> Now if someone were to say they owned a Citroen SM I'd be jealous, but a Honda Civic? No.
> 
> I'd rather own an under powered girls car based on a hatchback.
> ...


I had to google what a Citroen sm was. Bit before my time


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I like the new design - the big wing on the back, the centre exhausts, the contrasting colours, the big rims and shiny calipers. It's not a pretty car; not sleek or carrying discrete aerodynamic lines or anything like that, but I like when the fast version of a model line looks aggressive and shouts a bit.

I wouldn't like to have one as my daily driver but I'd like one in the garage to take some days :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Your money, your life your car.. what ever works for you enjoy...

Also heard meant to be an epic drive


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

L555BAT said:


> It's too easy to drive very quickly. Maybe a CTR is like that too. I don't know.


So maybe something less tame is what you're after - a Golf GTI PP would fill that hole I guess, no AWD there.

Although I suspect you're after something a bit more lairy (in terms of how it drives rather than how it looks) from what you've said. Looks like the others who've suggested RWD could tick the box.

Something Mercedes or BMW badged would likely fit the bill, but then again so could a GT86?


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Have you considered waiting a few months for the new Megane RS?


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

I had this exact conversation with my wife... we are looking at a new car for her and I really like the aggressive styling of the new CTR, however my wife is not so keen.... Given its the car she will be driving most of the time I suspect I know how this one will end... to be fair its the same way most of my conversations with her end!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have long since stopped caring, let anyone worrying about what people think of my cars. 

Had lots of people being shifty about the fact I'm going from an M135i to a Leon ST Drive - many asking why I'm going downmarkey or not going for a Golf R estate- I have chosen what I like- not what anyone expects me to choose


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

L555BAT said:


> It's too easy to drive very quickly. Maybe a CTR is like that too. I don't know.


Very true of most modern stuff. You have to be going very quick to feel like your pushing near any limits of traction etc. Thats why I've kept the 205.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Go for a test drive and that will help make your mind up I am sure.
I for one, in black, think they look great - look like they perform. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Not sure how the new CTR is with the turbo, but if it carries the ethos of other Type Rs and good old Vtec, then it will love being driven hard and will come alive when it is bouncing off the limiter on the twisties.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Can't recommend the CTR enough. Drove the turbo version at a Knockhill trackday to learn the lines. The power, grip, balance, poise, brakes, steering, smooth ride and comfort were a revelation. The single seater was immensely enjoyable but my lasting memory was of the Civic and how unstickable it was. Dare I say it knocked spots off the Cayman I drove later but that felt decidedly odd and twitchy so perhaps had some kind of problem. Yep I think its borderline plugug boyracer but when a car drives like this I really wouldnt care.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As has already been said, if you want one, get one, simple as that If it was me and I really wanted a CTR I wouldn't care what people said or thought, you earned the money, spend it in what ever way you wish.


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Dunc2610 said:


> Have you considered waiting a few months for the new Megane RS?


Yes I've been thinking about that too. I think there is going to be a trophy version later in the year so that's probably the one to go for.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

With the CTR you will have giggles at your expense. The car is completely "overdesigned" with way to many edges and shapes at the rear ... it's basically an exploded indian blinkenlights Xmas Tree on wheels with a heavy dose of wet Teenagedream ("Yo dawg, we put a spoiler on your spoiler with a spoiler on the spoiler..."). You won't be able to avoid that. It's only a question wether you can endure it if you totally want that car.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, if they are laughing, they are looking. So its all good.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Andpopse said:


> Hey, if they are laughing, they are looking. So its all good.


And if they are laughing at the rear view of the car, they're behind you!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I like it , downside I thought the interior looks a bit cheap and I expected a lot better sound , no cracks and pops that your getting with the A45, Focus RS etc. Does the Focus RS not float your boat .


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Mcpx said:


> And if they are laughing at the rear view of the car, they're behind you!


In the city stop and go, yes


----------

